# European Stork.



## littleowl (Apr 9, 2016)

I photographed this at the Bird of prey center Bedford.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, beautiful!  What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2016)

We had a stork's nest on top of our chimney of our apartment building in Turkey (luckily for the storks, the chimney wasn't used).   They were sometime referred to as "pilgrims" and it's considered lucky to have one nesting on your house.  They're beautiful when they come in for a landing.  

I used a copy of an old painting of a Turkish stork on the cover of the birth announcements for my daughter who was born while we were there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Great shot Littleowl!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2016)

Babies couldn't be delivered by a more beautiful bird.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 10, 2016)

I used a Canon 700D with a 300 lens. On sports mode.


----------



## ossian (Apr 10, 2016)

Great photos. You are lucky to see one of those too.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 11, 2016)

There are quite a few storks on the Fens.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nicely captured!  Great job.


----------



## Pam (Apr 11, 2016)

Lovely photo!


----------

